# [Index] User Reviews & feedback for Mobile phones



## Sarath (Feb 23, 2012)

A compilation of the Reviews and Feedback of Mobile phones by TDF members



> List of Contributers:
> 
> @vi | ajayritik | damnthenet | ithehappy | kbar1 | mithun_mrg | Nipun | ofabhishek | pramudit | rahul.007 | Sam  |  Sarath
> Updated on: 23.02.2012



*Entry Level*​
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/147627-nokia-x1-01-a.html by Tenida


*Below 5k​*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/152895-review-samsung-e3210.html by Sam
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/134424-nokia-c3.html by @vi



*Below 10k​*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/152700-my-galaxy-y.html by pramudit
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/146817-samsung-galaxy-fit-unboxing-mini-review.html by Nipun
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/148798-my-mini-review-lg-optimus-net.html by ajayritik
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/144514-samsung-galaxy-551-a.html by mithun_mrg




*Below 15k​*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/150253-motorol-fire-xt-review.html by rahul.007
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/139160-review-lg-optimus-one-p500.html by Sam



*Below 20k​*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/148348-review-sony-xperia-neo-v.html by damnthenet
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/152992-windows-phone-7-review-htc-mozart.html by Vyom
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/149564-samsung-galaxy-s-lcd-i9003-my-take.html by kbar1
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/150446-review-samsung-galaxy-r-i9103.html by ofabhishek


*Below 25k​*
Sony Ericsson Xperia™ Arc review by Sarath 


*High end : 25k onwards​*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/142198-samsung-i9100-galaxy-s-ii-short-no-pics.html by ithehappy




---


----------



## Sarath (Feb 23, 2012)

*Contributed by*

List of Contributers:



@vi 
ajayritik 
damnthenet  
ithehappy 
kbar1
mithun_mrg
Nipun 
ofabhishek 
pramudit 
rahul.007 
Sam 
Sarath


----------



## pramudit (Feb 23, 2012)

really so much blank post.....!! why didn't you include your arc review????


----------



## Sarath (Feb 23, 2012)

They might come in handy 

Lol, I forgot about my own review. Adding it.


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/139160-review-lg-optimus-one-p500-5.html by Sam


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 27, 2012)

This is a really nice index. Very good indeed.
Add the review of Sam in 10k budget.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 27, 2012)

^^ Sarath already added it at "Under 15k section". It was priced above 10k when i brought it


----------



## mailshobhon (Mar 27, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ Sarath already added it at "Under 15k section". It was priced above 10k when i brought it



just recently bought Sony Live with walkman from bangalore superb phone no performance issue best phone in its price bracket. dont get exited by the head its just a piece of junk try and get good ear phones to enjoy the music and i will tell the speakers in this phone is superb probably the best speakerphone i have ever heard in my life


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 27, 2012)

You are copying my index ideas   /Just kidding.Good job.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 30, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> You are copying my index ideas   /Just kidding.Good job.



It was a pity to see all these reviews being lost, especially the Galaxy Note ones, which is already lost in the sea of posts. So I decided to make this. 

Problem was I didn't have enough time, so this one stayed in my head for 6 months. Mobiles were my primary interest before but I find the current lot boring at best, I mean the post-iphone era.


----------



## kamleshchimba (Aug 24, 2012)

ico said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/139160-review-lg-optimus-one-p500-5.html by Sam


Really wonderful review Sam...can you please review iphone 4S as well?? I hope your review will help all the TDF mmbers..


----------



## tinamishra (Nov 3, 2012)

Here great amount of quality review and feedback is provided i would also like to say about the same that is today three thing in mobile are very necessary and these are flash camera, Android and 3G these are the most common and essential need and i like the companies which provided the among them.


----------

